# Birthday presents for your guy friends.



## neotrad (Nov 4, 2007)

I love getting others gifts more than I receive! 
BUT, it's always hard for me to decide what I should get for my guy friends especially the close ones.  
So...I'd love to hear what you have given to yours and your sugesstions as well. If you don't usually give your guy friends anything, what about your boyfriends/husbands?   Also, what do you think is appropriate budget for your friends' b-day presents?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## aeni (Nov 4, 2007)

Depends on the friend level (this goes for friends/bfs/etc).  Sometimes something kooky that'll bring up a fun time together, sometimes a gift card to an electronics store, making them a good meal (no KFC or mac n cheese - unless it's part of the meal! lol), or taking them out to an arcade and playing for a couple hours (blow like $20-40 for both of you).

One friend of mine collects Darth Vader action figures like no other.  So if I got him something super-rare that'd be one helluva gift.


----------



## frocher (Nov 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## eulchen (Nov 4, 2007)

well in the past year i got my best friend:

Superman comics i bought in London
a "Mans world" gift, including a bottle of vodka, some chocs, cinema tickets for both of us and a playboy magazine
eating out at favourite restaurant
electronics stuff he needed
swiss army knife 
t shirt


my father always gets a bottle of good scottish whisky and a cigar, preferably cuban. 

i love to give gifts as well...


----------



## Raerae (Nov 4, 2007)

I took my boyfriend to a clippers game.  He's into basketball, so it was fun for him since he hadn't been to Staples Center in a while.  We were up in the Suite up top, was fun


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 4, 2007)

i get my guy friends stupid little joke presents that i know they will think are funny
but for a bf, dont have one now but ive given tickets to concerts and such to things they like.
As for budget...for my best friends i spend around 50(i only have 2 bestfirneds so its easy lol) and for my other friends i spend around 10 or 15 at the most...


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 5, 2007)

I give my brothers stuff for enhancement of their PCs because they're crazed PC gamers. And then my boyfriend, I give games on XBox 360 or new Oakley shades. He loves 'em.

For my other male friends, like colleagues and stuff, I normally buy a huge box of chocolates for everyone to share in the office. Everyone gets to enjoy that way.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 6, 2007)

i kinda have a hard time getting my striaght guy friends presents. girls and gays are much easier. but ive bought them watches, wallets, video games and if i had a man maybe a concert or sporting event. some really nice designer sunglasses or maybe the new ipod.


----------



## neotrad (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow. Thank you ALL for your replies! Sorry, I couldn't get to see your replies till now. All of your replies/suggestions are so nice and helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A friend of mine's b day is on the 28th this month, and I think I'm finally deciding what would be a great gift for him after seeing your answers here. Sooo thank you very much!


----------



## neotrad (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_What are their interests?  Boxed sets of cds, sweaters, video games, and books focused on their interests all make good gifts._

 
Their interests are mainly underground bands(punk, rock&roll, new wave mostly), and also photography.  

So your suggestion did help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## neotrad (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_i kinda have a hard time getting my striaght guy friends presents. girls and gays are much easier._

 

I think I understand what you mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Girls and gay guys are simply fond of getting fancy/luxury stuff, so it's easier for me to think what would be good.


----------



## neotrad (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_One friend of mine collects Darth Vader action figures like no other.  So if I got him something super-rare that'd be one helluva gift._

 
A guy friend of mine used to be into collectiong those action figures too! 
hehe


----------

